# Wie kann ich meine Seite in einen Bearbeitungszustand versetzen?



## Synopt1k (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie ich verhindern kann, dass jemand außer mir auf meine Seite zugreifen kann und stattdessen eine Ersatzseite mit Erklärung zu sehen bekommt. Ich bin gerade am Umbauen eines Magento-Shops und den kann ich nicht ohne Weiteres einfach offline bearbeiten, deswegen wäre ich froh über antworten.

Gruß
Synop


----------



## ikosaeder (11. Dezember 2013)

Du kannst die Zugriffe auf Apache Servern mit einer htaccess Datei steuern.
http://de.selfhtml.org/servercgi/server/htaccess.htm


----------

